# Multiple oil temperature sensors?!



## necrogt4 (Jun 7, 2018)

I've seeing "oil sensor workshop" errors on my dash and my oil temperature display is very erratic. So I disconnected the oil sensor on the sump and obviously saw the error again but what surprised me was that my dash was showing oil temperature still!

So I'm wondering if there's a second oil (temperature?) sensor elsewhere on the engine? Does anyone know?


----------

